# Valor de potenciometro para Fuente Regulable



## juani2312 (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola, hoy arme un circuito de una fuente regulable y segun el esquema, debo usar un pote de 5K Lineal.

La fuente va de 1.5V a 22V, pero al probarla es demasiado imprecisa. Es decir, no puedo fijar ciertos de valores de tension, 
Ej: salta de 10v a 14v con un simple toque al potenciometro.

La pregunta es que valor o tipo de potenciometro debo usar para pueda obtener un ajuste mas preciso y si es posible un ajuste "fino", es decir, poder ajustar con precision de decimales.


Adjunto el esquema del circuito.
Desde ya, Muchas Gracias...


----------



## gca (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola juani mira pone en serie al potenciometro de 5k uno de 1k o menos segun que tan fino quieras y con ese segundo potenciometro regulas el ajuste mas fino. Tambien tenes la opcion de un potenciometro multi vuelta pero son mas caros.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 4, 2009)

Mas de 2kΩ es al pedo porque con 2kΩ ya obtendrías 22,17v. 5k son 53,56v.
Existe el potenciómetro multivueltas pero suele ser un tornillito para montar en placa, no en gabinete.
Si el salto es de 2v con un pot de 200Ω en serie tenes regulación fina de 2.09v de tope a tope.
Los pot vienen de 1, 2 y 5 (ponele los ceros que quieras)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 4, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ...Existe el potenciómetro multivueltas pero suele ser un tornillito para montar en placa, no en gabinete.....


También hay de panel en 10, 15 y 20 vueltas.






Y había unos (También de panel y que hace tiempo no veo) del tamaño de un potenciómetro común pero con una reducción entre el eje y el cursor, para girar el cursor 270º habia que dar como 10 vueltas. Estos estaban buenos porque solían ser mucho mas económicos que los multi-vuelta comunes.

Lo que siempre fue monstruosamente caro es la perilla cuenta vueltas para estos potenciómetros


----------



## juani2312 (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola, gracias a todos....

Pregunte en varios locales de electronica y no tienen en stock los pote multivuelta de panel. De todas formas me dijeron que cuestan $70 pesos argentinos, casi U$D 20, demasiado caros para mi, je. 
Asi que tendre que poner dos potenciometros en serie nomas.....

Gracias...
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2009)

juani2312 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, gracias a todos....
> 
> Pregunte en varios locales de electronica y no tienen en stock los pote multivuelta de panel. De todas formas me dijeron que cuestan $70 pesos argentinos, casi U$D 20, demasiado caros para mi, je.
> Asi que tendre que poner dos potenciometros en serie nomas.....



Raro...por acá los Burns multivueltas de plástico están en $40 y los metálicos valen como $110...y la perilla vale $170       
Pero se consiguen....

Saludos!


----------

